# Douglas C-47A Dakota 2100884 (N147DC)



## Ron Pearcy (Jan 13, 2020)

Low pass. Taken at the Cosby victory show in Leicestershire,UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)

Good one


----------

